
Show HN: ElastiKNN – Elasticsearch plugin for scalable image search - ddrum001
https://github.com/alexklibisz/elastik-nearest-neighbors/
======
ddrum001
Blog post on how this was built: [https://blog.insightdatascience.com/elastik-
nearest-neighbor...](https://blog.insightdatascience.com/elastik-nearest-
neighbors-4b1f6821bd62)

